# Flax seed and Gear



## ORACLE (Jan 3, 2005)

I was told by a nutrionist to take flax seed oil pills in order to help prevent any of the "substance" that i took from being broken down in my liver.  Does flax seed actually help that?


----------



## TexasCreed (Jan 3, 2005)

i've heard this as well. and this helped me out by reading it.  hope it helps;


It is true Americans should not consume more than 20-30% of daily calories as fats, a lack of the dietary essential fatty acids has been suggested to facilitate degenerative disease. 

Flax seed oil is considered by many to be the answer to this health dilemma. Oil extracted from flax seed is unique because it contains both essential fatty acids: alpha-linolenic, an omega-3 fatty acid, and linoleic acid, an omega-6 fatty acid, in appreciable amounts. Flax seed oil is the world's richest vegetable source of omega-3 fatty acids. Omega-3 fatty acids have been extensively studied for their apparent beneficial effects toward:

*Heart-protective activity
*Maintain normal blood cholesterol and blood pressure
*Skin health
*Normal circulation
*Soothes joints

The high content of omega-3 fatty acids in flax seed oil is but one of its positive attributes.  Essential fatty acids common to flax seed oil are ultimately converted to hormone-like substances known as prostaglandins, and are important for the regulation of a host of bodily functions including:

*inflammation, pain, and swelling 
*secretions from mucus membranes and their viscosity 
*smooth muscle & autonomic reflexes, gastrointestinal, arterial, ear, heart 
*water retention 
*blood clotting ability 
*allergic response
*nerve transmission 
*steroid production & hormone synthesis 

Scientists continue to discover regulating effects of prostaglandin's. Without the essential fatty acids, precursors of prostaglandin's, problems in the regulation of the above listed bodily functions are possible.

Nature's most potent concentration of GLA comes in the form of borage seed oil (24%). A great deal of scientific research has been conducted with supplements rich in GLA, resulting in significant interest regarding specific health concerns, including pre-menstrual syndrome, breast health, skin health and circulatory support.

When considering an essential fatty acid supplement and deciding on whether to use flax or borage seed oils, the most sensible solution may be a formulation of the two. The combination of both flax and borage seed oil yields a true Omega-Twin, by providing nature's best of the omega-3 fatty acids in flax with the best of omega-6 fatty acids in GLA rich borage oil. 

Supplementation with flax seed & borage seed oils makes good sense for the following reasons:

1. Omega-3 fatty acids and GLA together on the production of beneficial prostaglandin's.

2. There are many health benefits from both flax seed and borage seed supplements.

3. Flax seed oil combined with borage seed oil work together for even better results.

4. Flax seed and borage seed oils combined is a less expensive supplement than purchasing them separately.


The answer does not appear to be no fat, but the right fat, as common to flax and borage seed oils, to achieve optimal health.

Past and present scientific research supports the use of essential fatty acid nutrients in promoting optimal health. Flax seed oil is recognized as nature's richest source of essential and omega-3 fatty acids. Borage seed oil is recognized as nature's richest source of GLA. These natural plant substances used alone have created a great deal of interest in the control of numerous health problems. The combination of omega-3 fatty acids with gamma-linolenic acid may further complement the health benefits of either fatty acid used singularly.


Other Flax Seed Information:

Flax, an ancient but little known seed, has recently gained worldwide recognition for its many nutritional attributes. Recently, researchers from The University of Toronto began to study the potential benefits of flax. Their results showed that flax seed could support normal cholesterol and also normal cell growth. The prediction is: flax will likely be found in many new foods in the near future. In Dr. Andrew Weil's new book "Eight Weeks to Optimum Health" flax seeds are the first things that he suggests that anyone interested in eating healthier do. He recommends whole flax seeds ground into cereal or sprinkled on foods, but they are also available in capsule form or in flax seed oil. At a recent Experimental Biology seminar, researchers related the following findings: Levels of 1.25 and 2.5% flax in the diet stimulated the immune system, increased vitamin D levels and increased the retention of calcium, magnesium and phosphate. Moderately high levels of flax, compared to the same level of oat bran was better in supporting normal blood triglycerides, total cholesterol and LDL, and favorable effects on insulin activity as well. Flax seeds are very reasonable priced and seem to be a valuable addition to the daily diet


----------



## DragonRider (Jan 3, 2005)

Excellent post TC.
I would wholeheartedly agree with the flax seed oil idea. As you see in TC's post, flax seed is good for "inflammation, pain, and swelling". This was one of the reasons I started using it. I have had terrible elbow pain for years. Glucosamine and Chondroitin supplements did absolutely nothing to help even at levels as high as 4 times the daily recommendation. 4 tablespoons of flax seed have made the pain ALMOST unnoticeable. In addition, it provides extra calories to help me gain weight. I believe it has somehow added to my strength levels while working out too.

HOWEVER, do not use the pills. They are worthless. You want to use the cold press oil. You can find it in the refrigerated section of any health food store.

As far as your question goes, if your liver never breaks it down, your body will never use it or detoxify it. We don't want to prevent breakdown.


----------



## ORACLE (Jan 3, 2005)

ok so you take about 4 tablespoons daily. I'm glad you said that because i have this nagging pain in my left shoulder blade area.  I think i bothered it when working shoulders a week ago.  It hurts especially on presses and shrugs. I'm gonna give that a try. I have some pill form, but you mentioned that their worthless is there a particular reason?


----------



## TexasCreed (Jan 3, 2005)

4 tbsp is bout right, and it really helps that nagging pain. i had that in my left knee when i would  do some squats or just bend it and its a bitch. helps tremendously.


----------

